# ВСД и не только



## ReaDme (14 Окт 2014)

Добрый день, уважаемые врачи!
Мужчина, 34 года. Около года назад случился первый адреналовый криз. За последние 10 мес кризов было 4. Из основных симптомов:
Симптомы:

Предобморочное состояние, побледнение покровов кожи. Продолжительность несколько минут. Обмороков не было.
Покраснение оболочки глаз, резь и сухость в глазах. Проходит при изменении положения головы, промыве глаз водой…
Повышенный пульс, фиксировал до 130 уд/мин (неоднократно). Продолжительность до часа после криза.
Повышенное давление? Фиксировали всегда после приступа, минут через 15-30, давление до 140/90… В январе были дни с давлением до 160-170/120. Хотя "обычно" давление в норме, даже упало по последнему году до 130/80.
ЭКГ. Делали 5-6 раз, после криза – показания нормальные
Озноб и дрожь по всему телу, продолжительность до часа после криза.
Гул-звон в ушах. Периодически проявляется, продолжительность до нескольких часов. Был сильный гул в ушах, продолжительностью более недели, в ноябре 2013 – до первого криза.
Головные боли в районе глазниц, гайморитных пазух, темечной области (редко).
Падение зрения (где-то 0,5-1 диоптрий) за последний год
Затруднения при вздохе.
Боли в области сердца (тянущие, ноющие). Продолжительность до нескольких дней. Не в момент кризов
Боль в области поясницы, где начинаются ребра (почти постоянно, более 3-х лет). Зачастую проявляется с утра, после сна
Повышенное мочеотделение непосредственно после кризов
Панические атаки (неоднократно, последние в январе 14), агорафобия (янв 14)
Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника (с4-с5)
Онемение кистей после сна – редко, 5-7 раз за истекший год
Обширный липоматоз, тянущие боли в области концентрации липом (желудок, селезенка). Консультировался у онколога, смотрели липомы по узи. Рекомендации - не вмешиваться.
Гипергидрация ладоней е наблюдается с начала года)
Неустойчивость в позе Ромберга (постоянно в кризисные месяцы)
Ощущение налитоголовы кровью.
Нарушения сна. В последнее время часто просыпаюсь посреди ночи с сильным звоном в ушах (если сплю на спине, на боку такого нет). Также часто (2-3 раза за ночь бывает) просыпаюсь "по малой нужде".

В анамнезе есть травма головы (сотрясение) - в 1994 г., ветрянная оспа в начале 2013 г.

Из анализов делал:
- МРТ головы (аномалия арнольд-киари 1), сосудов головы (гипоплазия V4 правой позвоночной артерии диаметр менее 1 мм, левая - 3 мм, вариант не соединения), сосудов шеи  (тоже гипоплазия V3 диаметр 1 мм, левая - 3).
- узи надпочечников и щитовидной железы (без патологий)
- флюорография (без патологий)
- уже упомянутый рентген шейного отдела позвоночника
- общий анализ крови (все в пределах нормы)

В настоящий момент посещаю психотерапевта лечим ВСД, занимаюсь ЛФК, плаванием. Питаюсь правильно (ну, надеюсь), режим соблюдаю и т.д.

Ваше мнение - продолжать лечить ВСД? Какие анализы еще есть смысл сделать, какие еще могут быть рекомендации?


----------



## La murr (14 Окт 2014)

*ReaDme*, здравствуйте!
Обратите внимание, пожалуйста, на эту просьбу - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Дополните тему снимками - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
В каком регионе Вы проживаете?


----------



## ReaDme (15 Окт 2014)

La murr написал(а):


> *ReaDme*, здравствуйте!
> Обратите внимание, пожалуйста, на эту просьбу -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
> Дополните тему снимками -
> ...


В дополнение к вышеизложенному:
- меня зовут Дмитрий
- до первого криза проживал (всю жизнь) в Красноярске, первый криз случился именно там. Сейчас проживаю в Пятигорске. Естественно стрессовая ситуация связанная со сменой места жительства, работы и пр. имела место быть и повлияла на "заболевание".
- симптоматику и остальные моменты вроде описал с периодами проявлений.
Снимки, к сожалению, с этого комьютера загрузить не могу. Постараюсь позже с другого.


----------



## doc (15 Окт 2014)

Здравствуйте, Дмитрий!
При наличии таких проблем обычно требуется долгая доверительная беседа с врачом, который сначала должен во всём разобраться. Думаю, что одного психотерапевта явно недостаточно для выздоровления. Требуется также медикаментозное сопровождение на какое-то время (чтобы снизить частоту атак), и обязательно препараты, эффективно и быстро снимающие приступ. Необходимо смотреть фоновые факторы, образ жизни, терапевтическую патологию, позвоночник и т.д.


----------



## ReaDme (15 Окт 2014)

Я прошел пять неврологов, кардиолога, эндокринолога 
Проблематика приступов сейчас остро не стоит, приступы если и проходят - то в легкой форме. Медикаментозно проходил курс в/в актовегин/милдронат (10 инъекций) в феврале 2014 г. Пил ноотропы в тот же период.

Сейчас основная проблематика которая есть это кровоснабжение головы (остаются головокружения, шум в ушах), боль в спине. Интересны мнения нейрохирурга, невроголога, мануального терапевта. Какие дополнительные исследования есть смысл делать?

Плюс есть вопрос как (какими исследованиями) можно отличить гипоплазию ПА от синдрома ПА? Смущает ситуация что если у меня врожденная гипоплазия (из МРТ сосудов шеи/головы) - почему она не беспокоила меня (вообще) 33 года? Значит что-то изменилось - пытаюсь понять что (остеохондроз дал такую картину? какие-то мышечные изменения? иные варианты)?

Вот собственно ответы на эти вопросы меня и интересуют - кто их может дать, какие исследования для этого нужны?


----------



## doc (15 Окт 2014)

ReaDme написал(а):


> Я прошел пять неврологов, кардиолога, эндокринолога


Серьёзное испытание. Судя по всему, количество не перешло в качество?


ReaDme написал(а):


> Сейчас основная проблематика которая есть это кровоснабжение головы (остаются головокружения, шум в ушах), боль в спине. Интересны мнения нейрохирурга, невроголога, мануального терапевта. Какие дополнительные исследования есть смысл делать?


Из написанного понятно, что основные жалобы на сегодня - головокружение, шум в ушах и боль в спине.
Начинать обследование всё-таки следует с беседы, осмотра и пальпации. Это позволяет прояснить очень многие вещи.


ReaDme написал(а):


> Плюс есть вопрос как (какими исследованиями) можно отличить гипоплазию ПА от синдрома ПА? Смущает ситуация что если у меня врожденная гипоплазия (из МРТ сосудов шеи/головы) - почему она не беспокоила меня (вообще) 33 года?


Если 33 года не беспокоила, то ещё столько же лет можно не заморачиваться.


----------



## линуксоид (17 Окт 2014)

ReaDme написал(а):


> Я прошел пять неврологов, кардиолога, эндокринолога
> Проблематика приступов сейчас остро не стоит, приступы если и проходят - то в легкой форме. Медикаментозно проходил курс в/в актовегин/милдронат (10 инъекций) в феврале 2014 г. Пил ноотропы в тот же период.
> 
> Сейчас основная проблематика которая есть это кровоснабжение головы (остаются головокружения, шум в ушах), боль в спине. Интересны мнения нейрохирурга, невроголога, мануального терапевта. Какие дополнительные исследования есть смысл делать?
> ...


Потому что  с возрастом запас эластичности сосуда снижается и это сказывается на реологии крови ,по нему проходящей + запас прочности сосуда снижается ,тем более под нагрузкой и факторами риска .
Скорее закономерный этап развития гипоплазии ,когда компенсаторные возможности организма исчерпаны и проявляется клиника ,которая ранее была скрыта и компенсирована молодостью сосуда  итд.
Для чего? Диагноз установлен  ,теперь нужен доктор для подбора адекватного лечения ,определить тактику лечения ,правильный подбор медикаментов и  наблюдение за ходом лечения.Профилактика  последующих кризов ,снижение их возникновения ,стабилизация АД к норме.


----------



## La murr (18 Окт 2014)

Андрей Алексеевич, какая радуга!  Ловко Вы выделили вопрос-ответ.


----------

